# IUd removed and still no period. :(



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I was told to expect one after getting it removed (and I was kind of wanting one since it's been 18 mo!). I know that the MW really has no idea what my body will do when the IUD is removed, but she said the vast majority of her clients get AF within a week. It's been 18 days and no AF.

Could BFing my 22 mo old be interfering? I started drinking RRL tea to help get my uterus in shape before getting pregnant. Is there anything I can do to encourage AF?

Did anyone else not get a period after having it removed?

Thanks!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

not to ask a dumb question, but i assume it was the COPPER iud you had removed, right?


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

nope, the mirena.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

It's hormonal, so I'm pretty sure you can join the post-pill users that are awaiting their periods too. hormonal contraception just messes a lot of people up.

With the Mirena, there's not all the options as the pill either. If one pill is too strong, they'll put you on another. If its too weak you get another one. But, with Mirena, it's one dose. It might have been too high of chemical content for you. It might just take longer for it to get out of your system.

If you want more chemicals, your Dr. can induce menstruation, but it won't be accompanied with ovulation.

Wishing you much luck!


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

Since I had no side effects with the iud it was easy to forget there were hormones in it. Thanks for reccomending that thread, Spark. I'll check it out.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

yep, thats why i asked.
It is absolutely normal for you to have to wait several months for your fertility to return after any hormonal contraception, including the Mirena.
Hopefully, you weren't assuming you would be fertile again right away, and are okay with maybe having to wait a little while!


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

I was hopeful fertility would come back sooner rather than later, but I knew it wouldn't be immediate. I did expect some bleeding right away though. I keep having my usual pre-period backpain, but it only lasts for 30 min then nothing. I hope this adjustment period is short.

Thanks for your help ladies!


----------

